# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  900 Pound Bench Press

## retired

On November 16, 2003, in Harrisburg, PA, during the 2003 IPA Nationals, SHW Gene Rychlak Jr. set a new world record bench press - 900 lbs. Seeing is believing! This is an awesome lift!!!

from

http://www.bodytechusa.com/videos.html

Click on the picture for a video of the new record. He almost makes it look easy.

----------


## CutieFace

wow and he managed to make it look easy as well.....
very impressive...first time I've seen the video...that was one meet I missed

Cutie

----------


## Shredz

Well I have to admit he has my bench beat by just a few pounds. 

Man that is absolutely incredible. :thumbs up:

----------


## DrJay73

All I can say is....****!  :Strong Smiley:   :EEK!:

----------


## Rsox1

holy cannoli, thats quite the lift

----------


## Dude-Man

not to take away from it at all, but i wonder how much of it was the shirt.

----------


## Little Girl

One of these days... :LOL: 
I saw the article in the Powerlifitng USA, he 's not a small man!

LG

----------


## ItalianMuscle

Impressive...

----------


## Russ616

> On November 16, 2003, in Harrisburg, PA, during the 2003 IPA Nationals, SHW Gene Rychlak Jr. set a new world record bench press - 900 lbs. Seeing is believing! This is an awesome lift!!!
> 
> from
> 
> http://www.bodytechusa.com/videos.html
> 
> Click on the picture for a video of the new record. He almost makes it look easy.


He made it look so easy. If it only was....

----------


## LostUp

WOW, I'd be happy with half of that lift LOL

----------


## LuvMuhRoids

Geez thats a lotta weight funny he dont look muscular either

----------


## Dude-Man

> Geez thats a lotta weight funny he dont look muscular either


i beg to differ.. his delts are the size of my head.

----------


## slobberknocker

> i beg to differ.. his delts are the size of my head.




Gene is a ****ing house. Hard to tell how big he is from that. He's about 360 lbs though.

----------


## Viking_Power

Yea a huge man, very impressive. I just wish though that all the comp's would be no shirts. Shirt or not he is definitly one strong man.

VP

----------


## powerlifterjay

I guess 1000lbs is next! **** i am weak!

----------


## kdawg21

thats friggin unbelievable

----------


## Jackman

christ devide that by 2 and i would be happy! hehe

----------


## powerlifter

that is outtasite

----------


## hoss827

> WOW, I'd be happy with half of that lift LOL


Me too bro,  :LOL:  Unbelievable...

----------


## daman1

> Me too bro



me three. friggin awesome!

----------


## slobberknocker

I saw a video of him doing 6 reps with 715. Awesome.

----------


## synthetic

well mendy hit 876 in a shirt, and 713 raw, the shirt is also a means of injury prevention

----------


## Xavier_4446

Good God! That man is crazy

----------


## slobberknocker

That's Louie Simmons in the grey tshirt, that he goes and hugs afterwards.

----------


## hoss827

I'm trying to hard to get my friend billy into powerlifting...He JUST turned 16, and his max is 400. His arms are allready 19 inches, but its hard to describe his complexion...Hes not fat, and hes not muscular...Hes just really stocky/bulky looking. But GOD is he ever strong, i'm going to get pics of him up here soon. The benchpress record at my school is 500!!! Billy could beat that by the end of his sophomore year or sooner!! Too bad he doesnt go to my school  :Frown:

----------

